# Visa enquiry for teacher moving from UK to HK



## cbower (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi all,

I've just accepted a teaching job at an international school in Kowloon Tong, I will be moving in August from the UK and leaving a head of department role at a state school here in the UK - I am assured by my new school in HK that the visa application is underway-can anyone tell me how long does this usually take to come through? I have signed the contract and sent all relevant documents so now I just have to send my resignation letter to my current job but without the visa I am still worried the job will fall through?! (my current school are keen to start advertising my job as they have to do this before May 31st but can't until I send the letter) is it possible it could fall through or am I worrying unnecessarily?!

thanks for any help in advance!

Claire


----------

